# Kurze Frage zu Play Store?



## bruce85 (3. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar, bin ich als Entwickler bei Play Store registriert und möchte gerne eine Demoversion und eine Vollversion von meinem Spiel hochladen, das Problem ist, das die Demo sowie die Vollversion die gleiche Packagenamen haben.

Gibt es keine andere möglichkeit anstatt die Packagenamen zu ändern?
So müsste ich sonst 2 Projekt anlegen mit 2 verschiedenen Packagenamen.

Ich möchte einfach eine Demoversion hochladen zum testen und eine Vollversion, die Demoversion habe ich bereits hochgeladen.
Nur die Vollversion kann ich nicht hochladen, da diese Packagename schon vorhanden ist auf meiner Seite.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## bruce85 (5. Nov 2012)

Ich hab das jetzt anders gelöst.

Noch eine Frage:
Seit ein Paar Stunden kann ich keine Updates mehr hochladen, er meldet immer:
Die APK-Datei muss mit den gleichen Zertifikaten wie die Vorgängerversion signiert werden.

Ich benutze ja immer denselben Zertifikat und jetzt funktioniert es nicht mehr und sagt, das diese Zertifikat mit den gleichen wie die Vorgängerversion sein muss.
Es ist ja die gleiche, jetzt weiss ich nicht, wieso er das meldet.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Noctarius (5. Nov 2012)

Hast du mal versucht dich z.B. auf der mailinglist zu melden? Developer Support | Android Developers

Ich glaube da wirst du eventuell schneller Antworten auf deine Fragen bekommen.


----------

